# Green & White Pipe Organ coral



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

This is such a cool looking coral. It looks almost fake. Bet your wife will flip out if she sees one in your tank.

One site calls it ultra spear mint. another calls it green & white pipe organ.

Does anyone in GTA have them? Any in shops?

http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo192/aquasandiego/ggg/SuperSweetPipeOrgan-55.jpg

http://www.mrcobscorals.com/magento...fb8d27136e95/s/p/spearmintpipeorgancolony.jpg


----------

